# لماذا اريد ان اكونlead auditor



## احمد ابو جلال (17 مارس 2009)

زملائي الافاضل
​*حوار (أفتراضي) دار بيني وبين زميل لي*
هو- أين كنت الاسبوع الماضي؟
انا- كان عندي برنامج تدريبي علي الايزو 9001.
هو- والله هذا شئ جميل وعلي فكرة انا اخذتة الصيف الماضي وكان مفيد جدا.
انا- الموضوع ده فتح نفسي علي الاخر وناوي اخد lead auditor في 9001 ثم اخد 14001 . وبعدهاlead auditor فيها وبعد هذا........
هو- حاسب حاسب انت رايح فين انت خلصت البرامج الي في البلد كلها انت هتعمل بيهم ايه ؟
انا- عايز يا اخي اكون كبير مراجعين وانت زعلان ليه !!!!!!!!!!!!
هو - كبير مراجعين علي عيني وراسي بس ليه في 9001 و 14001و 22000 و18001 هو كل نظام له كبير مراجعين
انا - ايوه ياسيدي لما رحت المركز امس قا لو لي كده.
هو -يبقي بيضحكو عليك هههههههههههههه


ياتري كلامي صح ولا كلام زميلي
انتظر ردودكم علشان احرق دمه
​


----------



## mohamed lashin (17 مارس 2009)

عزيزى إنت كلامك صح
ليس كل شخص مؤهل للمراجعة
مثلا نظام البيئة يحتاج كيميائى لمراجعته بشكل صحيح
ونظام سلامة الغذاء يحتاج خريج زراعة ومش بس كده ده يفضل إنه يكون باحث يعنى ماجستير أو دكتوراه
أما بلغة البيزنس وهى اللغة المنتشرة فكل شيئ مباح
ويبقى إنت أكيد فى ...........


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (17 مارس 2009)

علي فكرة
حضرتك حرقت دمي زيه بس انا ساقول لك شيئ
المؤهل المطلوب رسمي الثانوية العامة او الشهادة القبل الجامعية حسب نظام كل دوله
دول ياباشا مش زينا بلد شهادات ولو مش مصدق اسال ولو معكش رقم تليفون اجيبهولك
ايه رايك يباشا


----------



## almasry (18 مارس 2009)

:19:  المراجــعــة للجــمــيــع :19:​علشان تبقى مراجع لازم يكون معاك مؤهل مناسب ومش شرط يكون جامعي المهم يكون عندك قدر تعليم مناسب وعلشان تبقى مراجع معتمد دولياً لازم تاخد دورة معتمدة من شركة معتمدة مثل شركة (إس جي إس ) أو ( كيما ) وبعد حصولك على الشهادة لازم تعمل ثلاث مراجعات معتمدة مع مراجع معتمد ( lead auditor) في مدة زمنية محددة وبعد كدة يقوم المراج الذي قمت بالمراجعات الثلاث المعتمدة معه بإرسال مايفيد قيامك بالمراجعات الثلاث تقوم حضرتك بالتسجيل في الإريكا تبقى كدة حضرتك مراجع معتمد ( lead auditor) . هذا ما أعرفه ولو حد عنده معلومة جديده ياريت يفيدنا بيها .:85:


----------



## sayed00 (18 مارس 2009)

almasry قال:


> :19: المراجــعــة للجــمــيــع :19:​
> علشان تبقى مراجع لازم يكون معاك مؤهل مناسب ومش شرط يكون جامعي المهم يكون عندك قدر تعليم مناسب وعلشان تبقى مراجع معتمد دولياً لازم تاخد دورة معتمدة من شركة معتمدة مثل شركة (إس جي إس ) أو ( كيما ) وبعد حصولك على الشهادة لازم تعمل ثلاث مراجعات معتمدة مع مراجع معتمد ( lead auditor) في مدة زمنية محددة وبعد كدة يقوم المراج الذي قمت بالمراجعات الثلاث المعتمدة معه بإرسال مايفيد قيامك بالمراجعات الثلاث تقوم حضرتك بالتسجيل في الإريكا تبقى كدة حضرتك مراجع معتمد ( lead auditor) . هذا ما أعرفه ولو حد عنده معلومة جديده ياريت يفيدنا بيها .:85:


 

مظبوط كلامك يا مصرى

بس انا مع ان يكون لك مستوى معين من الخبرة فى المجال التى سوف تدقق علية لتكون على كفائة فى ان تطلع بشيئ من التدققيق و تكون بالطبع تقريرك مفيد و يعكس الواقع

بس طبعا مش زى ما قال اخونا شرط ان تكون كميائى او ماجيستير او غير ذلك

بالتوفيق

بالمناسبة انا عندى الشهادتين (14001 و 18001 ) و استفيد بها فقط فى الشركة لدى ولا استعملها كمدقق خارجى


----------



## almasry (18 مارس 2009)

:19: حــجــر الــزاويــة :19:​
أخي العزيز سيد كلام حضرتك صحيح لازم يكون هناك حد أدنى من المعرفة يكون بمثابة حجر زاوية ليكون القاعدة التي ننطلق منها في عالم المراجعة غير المحدود لأن ثقافة المراجع و مستوى تعليمه وخبرته العملية تؤثر على مستوى عملية المراجعة التي يقوم بها .:85:​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (19 مارس 2009)

اخواني الافاضل
اريد ان استوضح فقط عن ما هي المادة العلمية التي تدرس في القرص
ولو م/ سيد جاوب علي السؤال سوف اعطيه ملبسة 
ولو م/ المصري جاوب علي السؤال سوف اعطيه شوكلاته
ولو م/غسان جاوب علي السؤال سوف سوف اضطر اشتري علبة حلويات وافرقها علي المنتدي


----------



## sayed00 (19 مارس 2009)

احمد ابو جلال قال:


> اخواني الافاضل
> اريد ان استوضح فقط عن ما هي المادة العلمية التي تدرس في القرص
> ولو م/ سيد جاوب علي السؤال سوف اعطيه ملبسة
> ولو م/ المصري جاوب علي السؤال سوف اعطيه شوكلاته
> ولو م/غسان جاوب علي السؤال سوف سوف اضطر اشتري علبة حلويات وافرقها علي المنتدي


 

احمد

عندى اقتراح .... احضر القرص وريح نفسك و يصابت يا ؟؟؟؟ (و خلى الملبسة )


----------



## almasry (19 مارس 2009)

:19: المراجة للجميع :19:
أخي العزيز شكراً على الشيكولاته .
الهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات و الجودة بتعمل دورات متخصصة في كافة المجالات و ده عنوانها الإلكتروني http://www.eos.org.eg//​ 
وده رابط التدريب [URL="http://www.eos.org.eg/Public/ar-eg/Training//"]http://www.eos.org.eg/Public/ar-eg/Training//[/URL]​ 
يارب اكون أفدتك ولو بقيل .
وياريت لو حد عنده مادة علمية أو مواصفات يرفعها علشان الكل يستفيد :85:​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (19 مارس 2009)

م / سيد
هل يرضيك ان اخذ قرص ب2500 جنية ويا صابت يا خابت
معلش انا مضطر اسحب عرض البونبونه
م / مصراوي
وبالنسبة اا*الهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات و الجودة م عصام شمس الدين رئيس وحدة التأهيل للشركات للحصول علي شهادة الايزو ومن كبار خبراء التدقيق في مصر يقول بان القرص بالهيئة لا يغني عن قرص المؤهل المعتمد من الاريكا 

وبصراحة مش عارف ليه فيه غموض بالموضوع ؟
*


----------



## almasry (19 مارس 2009)

:19: المراجعة للجميع :19:​أخي العزيز أحمد بصراحة المعلومات المتوافرة عن هذا الموضوع شحيحة وبيعتبرها البعض من الأسرار التي لا يجب كشفها :81: . ولكن في ملتقى المهندسين العرب لا توجد اسرار فلو حد من الأخوة الأفاضل عنده معلومة مفيده ياريت يشاركنا بيها حتى نستفيد . :28:​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (19 مارس 2009)

أتفق معك 100%
ولهذا اثرت هذا الموضوع لاني استغرب ان كثيرا من اعضاء المنتدي lead auditor وولا واحد منهم قال الحقيقة
وانتظر مني مفاجاة علي صفحات هذا المنتدي علي الرغم من اني لست lead auditor.


----------



## sayed00 (19 مارس 2009)

كنت ناوى ارد عليك بس خليها فى انتظار المفاجئة يا احمد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 مارس 2009)

أخي أحمد فنتكلم بصراحة قليلاً:
اليوم 24 ساعة منها 10 ساعات عمل + 7 نوم + 2 مواصلات + 2 جلوس مع العيال = 21ساعة يبقى 3 ساعات
وكل من هذه الأمور التي طلبتها محتاجة لدروات مكثفة لأن كل منها علم كامل فما تطلبه هو ليس معرفة فقط ببعض الأمور من كل علم وإنما أن تكون مدقق وهذا يعني (دورات + خبرة عملية) في كل نوع فالدورات لا تكفي هنا فهي تضعك على الطريق وتدلك عليه لكنها لا تقودك على كامل الطريق فهذا ما يتم بالخبرة العملية
فإذا كان لديك كل هذا الوقت مع ضغوطات الحياة والتطور العلمي فعندها لكل حادث حديث
مع أن العلم بأن العالم يتجه شيئاً فشيئاً نحو التخصص وليس الشمولية فعل سبيل المثال درسنا في كلية الهندسة:
30 مادة هندسية أساسية فهل من المعقول أن أن أكون خبير بكل هذه العلوم
هنا نحتاج لوقفة مع الذات لنحدد ما نريد ونرسم مستقبلنا بالتفكير العقلاني
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## almasry (21 مارس 2009)

:19: مجرد رأي :19:
ممكن نعمل كورس لكل المهتمين بالمراجعة سواء داخلية أو خارجية بحيث يكون هناك كورس لكل مواصفة على حدى مثل iso 9001 , iso14001 .... 
كذلك توفير المواد من مواصفات وغيرها من المواد المساعدة وأماكن المعاهد و المؤسسات التي تعطي الدورات المعتمدة و غير المعتمدة وكل فرد ينتقي ما يناسب إحتياجاته .:85:​


----------



## mohamed lashin (21 مارس 2009)

يا إخوانى الكورس المؤهل لكبير مراجعين يعتمد على الأوراق بنسبة لا تزيد عن 20%
والباقى تدريب عملى ومواقف للمراجع ويتم تقييمه بناء على رد فعله فى هذه المواقف
الموضوع ليس مادة بقدر ما هو تدريب عملى


----------



## almasry (26 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز محمد الكورس بيديك الحد الأدنى من المعرفة و الباقي بتتعلمه أثناء عمليات المراجعة .كل يوم بتكتشف حاجه جديده


----------



## mohamed lashin (27 مارس 2009)

أنا أتكلم أثناء تلقى الكورس
التطبيق العملى والتدريب على مواجهة المواقف أكثر من النظرى
ومثال المواقف(المراجع عليه عنيف ولا يتقبل أسئلتك-المراجع عليه حاصل على دورة كبير مراجعين ولا يتجاوب معك-.....)
وهذا هو أسلوب التدريب فى هذا الكورس
case studies


----------



## غلباوى (29 مارس 2009)

المفجأه فين يا جماعه انا حاسس ان فيه سر فى الموضوع ليه الساده الأفاضل ميكشفوش لينا السر ؟؟؟


----------



## almasry (29 مارس 2009)

علشان تراجع على اي حد لازم تعرف انت بتراجع على إيه الأول وتعمل قائمة مراجعة من خلال دليل الإجراءات الموجود بالشركة . كده مفيش حد يعرف يهرب منك لا كبير ولا صغير .


----------



## mohamed lashin (30 مارس 2009)

صح--------------------------------------------------


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (30 مارس 2009)

الاخوة\ الزملاء
كافة شروط ومتطلبات واجرائات التفتيش موجودة بالايزو 19011
وهي المتقيد بها في مواصفة الايزو ولا يستطيع المدقق الخروج عنها
لان العملية كلها تطبيق نظام سواء للمؤسسة او للشخص الموكل بعمل التدقيق 
مليست عملية فهلوة 
لكنها نظام +خبرة المدقق في تنفيذه


----------



## mohamed lashin (30 مارس 2009)

عزيزى م/أحمد
19011 تختص بالإرشاد لعمل مراجعة (داخلى-خارجى)
ولكن
دورات كبير مراجعين تؤخذ لكل نظام على حدة
بمعنى أن تكون مؤهل لتكون كبير مراجعين 9001 يجب أن تكون حاصل على دورة 9001
كبير مراجعين 14001يجب أن تكون حاصل على دورة 14001
وهكذا
ولا يكفى مجرد الإكتفاء بدراسة 19011
وأنا شخصيا حصلت على دورات كبير مراجعين ل9001 و 18001
وأرجو أن أتمكن من تحقيق إشراطات التسجيل فى الإريكا فى أقصر وقت ممكن (دعواتكم)
وعموما الدورات ليست صعبة ولكنها ليست كافية فكما قال العزيز م/سيد الموضوع يحتاج خبرة أكثر من الدراسة
وهذا ما ركز عليه المدرب بالتدريبات العملية وليست النظرية
وتمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (30 مارس 2009)

م /محمد
ارجو ان تعيد النظر في عنوان مواصفة الايزو 19011
*Guidelines for quality and/or environmental
management systems auditing*

و المواصفة صريحة انها في الجودة و/ او البيئة يعني الاثنين
يبقا ليه اللف والدوران وتخدها مرتين 
واضح جدا ان العملية تجارية ويتم استغلال عدم الوعي الكافي لدي بعض الناس
وبعدين لما حضرتك -ماشاء الله - اخدت الدورة يبقي مدوخنا معاك ليه متقول ماهي المادة العلمية ونظام الدورة
وبعدين معلهش bs 18001:2007 ملهاش مدقق خارجي لانها ليست ايزو
ولكن يستعان بمدققين الايزو لان المواصفات ولاد عم


----------



## almasry (31 مارس 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء ممطن أطلب كورس الايزو 19011 لآني ناوي آخد هذه الدورة . ياريت حد يرفعه على الموقع لإفادة الجميع


----------



## mohamed lashin (31 مارس 2009)

لم أسمع بعد بكورس فى 19011


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (31 مارس 2009)

اخي محمد
يمكنك مراجعة الروابط التالية لتعرف المزيد عن 19011الايزو
http://www.rkaez.com/courses.php?showid=35

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_19011
http://www.iso.org/iso/catalogue_detail?csnumber=31169
وهذا موقع الاريكا الي يقول ان شهادة التدقيق هي شهادة في iso 19011

http://www.irca.org/news/news_pressrelease2.html


----------



## dr Rawda (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اخوتي الاعزاء
بخصوص موضوع الدورات الخاصة بكبير المراجعين فهي كما تعرفون تؤخذ لنتمكن من المراجعة علي انظمة او مواصفات لمعرفة درجة تطابق الشركة المراجع عليها مع المواصفة , و كل مواصفة لها دوراتها الخاصة بها من اول مرحلة الawarness ثم مرحلة التنفيذ للمواصفة و مرحلة المراجعيين الداخليين تنتهي بمرحلة المراجع الخارجي او ما يسمي lead auditor ,وهي مثل دورات lead auditor in food safety ISO 22000 و lead auditor in 18001 :2007 for OH&S و غيرهم كما تعرفون ,اما عن guidelines 19011 فهي خاصة بعملية المراجعة لاي نظام و لا يؤخذ لها شهادات لكي تكون كبير مراجعين فيها مثلا لان هي نفسها ليست خاصة بمواصفة بعينها و لكنها ارشادات لتعليم عملية المراجعة نفسها , و ارجو لو حتي كان ليها كورسات خاصة ان لا يأخذها أحد لانه لو درس اي دورة خاصة بالمراجعة علي اي نظام او مواصفة هيدرس فيها معظم اللي هيحتاجة مبدئيا للقيام بالمراجعة و بعدين ممكن يقراها اللي عايز لوحده بعد كدة للاستزادة من المعلومات
علي فكرة انا بقول لكم الكلام دا و انا متأكدة منه لاني اخذت دورات كبير مراجعين في مجال ISO 22000 for food safety و ايضا 18001 for OS&H و اعمل فعلا في شركة من الشركات التي لها الحق في اعطاء شهادات الايزو للشركات التي تقدم للحصول عليها وانا علي استعداد تام لايضاح اي شئ غامض و لو اني اري ان من سبقوني في الرد لا يبخلون بأي معلومات في الموضوع 
ملحوظة: اعتذر عن الاطالة


----------



## almasry (2 أبريل 2009)

الأخت العزيزة أقترح عمل حلقة نقاش خاصة بالمراجعة وكل ما يختص بها من مواصفات ومواد دراسية . يتم مناقشة مواصفة تلو الأخرى و كذلك كل ما يتعلق بالمراجعة من قريب او بعيد . هذه دعوة عامة لكل من يهمه الإمر


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (2 أبريل 2009)

عودا حميدا د / روضة
حقيقي انا معجب بتعدد مواهبك وهذا ما اؤمن به شخصيا بان يكون الفرد متعدد المواهب والمهارت وهو الامر المطلوب حاليا
واتمني لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## dr Rawda (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا علي استعداد للمساهمة في عمل زاوية للنقاش حول متطلبات المواصفات عموما و المراجعة عليها و لكن يقتصر الامر بالنسبة لي علي المواصفات التي قمت بدراستها ككبير مراجعين و اعتقد اني سوف اكون اول المستفيدين من علمكم ان شاء الله,,,,,,,,ولكن ارجوكم التمسوا لي العذر لو تأخرت في المشاركة في بعض الاوقات,,,,و بالنسبة لرأي الباشمهندس احمد ابو جلال في نشاطي فأود فقط ان اذكره بحديث رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم(اثنان لا يشبعان,,,,طالب العلم و طالب المال) و لو اني اري نفسي غير جديرة بهذا الاعجاب ,,,فالمنتدي كالبستان ملئ بالزهار من كل نوع و في كل مجال


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (9 أبريل 2009)

يا هل الخير 

أخد فين دورة كبير مراجعيين


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (9 أبريل 2009)

اخي الطير المهاجر
ممكن تقولنا علي اسمك الاول
اما عن الاماكن التي يمكن ان تحصل منها علي كبير مدققين فيمكنك البحث عن الشركات المتنحة مثلsgs moody
وما اعرفه عن شركة مودى 
*رسوم الدورة 2500 جنية 
الا تصال اول الشهر لمعرفة الميعاد 
العنوان 69 شارع 161 التقاطع مع شارع 104 الطابق الأرضي الرمز البريدي 11431 
المعادي ، القاهرة
رقم الاستعلامات \ 0225253841 وبعد كدة رقم التحويل الداخلى 314 حيرد عليك الاستاذ اسلام 
او زيارة الرابط ادناة لمعرفة الكثير 
http://www.moodyint.com/ContactUs.ph...&country=Egypt


كما يمكنك الالتحاق بها في معهد الانتاجية والجودة اتابع للاكادمية العربية وهم ينظمون دورة كل اول شهر
*
http://server.egypt.com/egypt/egydirectoryar/redirector.php

*وتقبل تحياتى بدوام الصحة والسلامة*


----------



## عادل السيد123 (20 أبريل 2009)

اتمني ان اتعرف منك كيفيه الحصول علي iso9001 2008والعمل في مجال الجودة حيث انني ميتدأواحب هذا المجال


----------



## supervisor anis (20 أبريل 2009)

أرحب بتنظيم دورة بخصوص الموضوع وسوف أسهم بما أعرفه إن شاء الله
حصلت على شهادة مراجع داخلى مع عدد آخر من الشهادات من معهد الإدارة والجودة بالجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة
وأريد أن أعمل فى مجال المراجعات الخارجية أو تأهيل الشركات للأيزو ...ما هو الطريق؟​


----------



## ELGAMAL (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## amir4179 (26 أبريل 2010)

احمد ابو جلال قال:


> اخي الطير المهاجر
> ممكن تقولنا علي اسمك الاول
> اما عن الاماكن التي يمكن ان تحصل منها علي كبير مدققين فيمكنك البحث عن الشركات المتنحة مثلsgs moody
> وما اعرفه عن شركة مودى
> ...


الرابط تغير ،وهذا هو الرابط الجديد 
http://www.moodyint.com/locations-africa.php#egypt
تحياتى


----------

